
State of Work Survey, June 2020 - mattschouten
https://www.cybadger.com/2020/06/01/state-of-work-survey-june-2020/
======
mattschouten
Hi HN! Long-time lurker. Would you be willing to answer a short (10 minute or
less) survey to help me get understand what "work" looks like across the
country and world? If I get enough responses to make the results meaningful,
I'll follow-up with findings.

If you don't have the time or don't want to answer a survey, you could also
help by sharing the link.

Direct link to the survey is
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWlK13CpH-
tlfUNpIg...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeWlK13CpH-
tlfUNpIgUVuVGDZ9EAseGmDCXxg5NBhI95KodA/viewform?usp=sf_link).

Thank you!

